# Papa worden



## Tilo (18 November 2002)

... nun schon zum zweiten mal. Freue mich aber wieder wie beim ersten mal wie ein kleiner König darüber. Könnte die ganze Welt umarmen vor Freude. :lol: 

Darauf geb ich einen aus. Wenn auch nur virtuell. Jungs und Mädels laßt es Euch schmecken. *Flasche Schampus aufmach. Zisch, Sprudel*


----------



## keinenschimmer (18 November 2002)

@ Tilo:

Na dann "herzlichen Glückwunsch" und alles Gute für Euch !!!
Prost !!! :thumb: 

Groetjes,
ks


----------



## virenscanner (18 November 2002)

Hallo Tilo,

herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir (Sohn oder Tochter?).

Gluck, gluck, gluck....   Hicks... (rotwerd*)

Na, Du verstehst es ja, spontane Feiern zu veranstalten..


----------



## Tilo (18 November 2002)

Wenn schon, Hicks, dann richtig!!!! Hicks, Lall

Stammhalter natürlemang...    :lol: 

*Noch ne Pulle öffne, Korken knall,zisch, sprudel,sprudel*


----------



## SprMa (18 November 2002)

*Congrats*

Jo!
Da wird es wohl nicht bei den zwei Fläschchen bleiben! Glückwünsche an alle vier!
Von Heiko ebenfalls beste Wünsche (er ist zur Zeit im Internet-Nirvana in Niederbayern) und *BRAUSE FÜR ALLE!!*

 :3d: 


Matthias


----------



## keinenschimmer (18 November 2002)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tilo,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir (Sohn oder Tochter?).
> 
> ...



Re: Joh, und so kostengünstig !!!   

Nee, ma im Ernst: An welche Adresse soll ich denn die Rechnung für die ganzen Bierkisten und Schampusflaschen schicken ?
Hab extra noch ein paar Leute eingeladen!!!
Plöpp-stoß an-hau wech...............


----------



## Devilfrank (19 November 2002)

Und hier die ersten Bilder aus der Säuglingsstation:





*fg*


Gruss Frank[/img]


----------



## Heiko (19 November 2002)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir.
Freu Dich schon mal auf die langen durchwachten Nächte...  

@SprMa:
*Ober*bayern
und die FW läuft auch wieder (offensichtlich)


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2002)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir! 

Sieh zu , daß deine Sprößlinge groß und stark werden, sie müssen schließlich unsere Rente zahlen!  
Im Nachbarforum hat auch einer Nachwuchs bekommen, seitdem sind seine Postings sehr selten geworden. :roll: 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Tilo (15 Januar 2003)

Danke für die vielen lieben Glückwünsche zur Geburt unseres Prinzen. Er wächst und gedeiht prächtig und fängt schon an sich zum Vielfraß zu entwickeln. Hoffe der Schampus hat allen geschmeckt. Wem nicht, der halte sich fern von diesem Thema, denn: Ich schmeiß noch ne Runde Schampus für alle. Plop, Zisch, Sprudel (Wo bleiben die gläser????)
 :lupe:  :flower:  :juggle:  :unbekannt:


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

*Glas_drunterhalt*

*schleck*


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

Da fällt mir was ein:
Wer mir die beiden besten zusammenpassenden Jungennamen nennt, verdient sich ne Flasche Sekt. Ernsthaft.

Bedingung: keine Doppelnamen, aber zwei Namen die für ein Kind zusammenpassen.


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Januar 2003)

Danke Heiko!!!
Jetzt ist meine Gutste beschäftigt.
 :rotfl:    :lol:


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

Ja, und?
Ergebnisse...?


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Januar 2003)

Nich drängeln. Ich denk es ist noch a bisserl Zeit. Oder?


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

*such*

Spruch jemand was von "Zeit"?


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Januar 2003)

Jetzt ist Schwiegermama nebenan auch gleich mit dabei.
Wo hab ich denn die Whiskyflasche versteckt.
*grins*


----------



## virenscanner (15 Januar 2003)

Französisch:  Maurice und Pascal
Alt: Josef und Georg
Neuer:  Stefan und Jens
-----


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

Hmmm...

Überarbeitungsfähig...

Mir persönlich gefällt ja Yorck-Niclas, aber
1. das ist mit Bindestrich
2. das gefällt meiner Frau nicht


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Januar 2003)

So! Die Ausbeute von nebenan:
1. Platz - Jean Yves (Favorit von meiner Gutsten)
2. Platz - Elias Manuel   (Favorit von Schwiegermama) 
3. Platz - Kai Uwe  (mein Favorit)

Wenn dös nicht reicht:
http://www.gfds.de/namen.html
http://www.karlsruhe.de/Stadt/BuS/geb03.htm
http://www.vornamenportal.de/vorschlag/doppelju.html
http://www.vornamen.com/lieblingsname/index.html
http://www.firstname.de/
http://www.stmk.gv.at/verwaltung/ra2/vornamen.stm

Schnauf....


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2003)

Hmmmmm...


----------



## SprMa (16 Januar 2003)

Da ja anscheinend "Jean-Jaques Ludwig" ausscheidet, wie wäre es mit
Jan Edward R.?


Matthias


----------



## Tilo (16 Januar 2003)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: wie wärs mit Klaus Detlef oder Klaus Dieter? :vlol:


----------

